# When do I use cruise control?



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Morning all I have cruise control on our motorhome and my car,never use it .Can any one tell me the best time to use it perhaps its an age thing never had cruise control on side valve morris minors.
Thank you Presto


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

presto said:


> Morning all I have cruise control on our motorhome and my car,never use it .Can any one tell me the best time to use it perhaps its an age thing never had cruise control on side valve morris minors.
> Thank you Presto


When you want to go and make a cup of tea 

Seriously: I nearly always use it on French motorways. It makes for very relaxing driving, cruising along at a steady 60mph. It is harder in the this country as the roads are much more crowded. I do use it in the UK but less often.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

When you are 'cruising' at a constant speed - ie on the motorway.

It's fantastic as it allows you to maintain a constant speed (it's amazing how much your speed varies without it) and also maximise your fuel economy as you are not accelerating and decelerating.

It also allows you to stretch your foot, although it is wise not to cross your legs or let it wander too far from the pedal!

It disengages should you touch the clutch or brake and usually if you accelerate to pass something using the accelerate when you take your foot off it will return to the cruising speed. 

In addition if you are approaching slow moving traffic you can 'coast' by disengaging the cruise and then 'resume' to your previous cruising speed. 

I wouldn't consider a motorhome without it and I've had it retro-fitted to my car as well.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cruise*

When you are on motorways with normal traffic.

Do not use in heavy traffic
Winding roads
and in Some parts of Beneluxe where it is forbidden (look for the signs on motorways).

TM


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Presto

We never have it switched off, they are great get using it.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Have had cruise on all our RVs and this latest Hobby. But never been able to use it comfortably on UK roads only French.

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Addie said:


> When you are 'cruising' at a constant speed - ie on the motorway.
> 
> It's fantastic as it allows you to maintain a constant speed (it's amazing how much your speed varies without it) and also maximise your fuel economy as you are not accelerating and decelerating.
> 
> ...


"It disengages should you touch the clutch"

Not on mine!

Only Brake, using control stalk, detection of accident, stops Cruise.

TM


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

As previous posters but also use it to maintain legal speed in looooonng French villages with 50 kph speed limit.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Before this camper i never had a vehicle with cruise, i was a little apprehensive about it, now i wouldnt buy another camper without it. I,ve got the added benefit of Sprintshift so you dont have to disengage and change down it does it for you. much more relaxing on the trip to Spain.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I use cruise control all the time, but some people just cannot get on with it. I don't want to sound sexist but I have found women are not as great a fan as men are when it comes to cruise control.

stew


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Tank you everyone,
Looks like I am wasting a very good aid will start and use it especially going down to Spain in March.Not sure if it will help very much in Ireland not many motorways in the North.
Good advice as usual PRESTO


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

My main use for cruise control is where there is an average speed check in force. Typically, road works on UK motorways where there are SPECS speed cameras. Also the M42 and M25 when variable speed limits are operating. I also check my average speed with the Sat Nav when engaging the cruise control. 

I wouldn't use cruise control on a busy motorway. It can be risky to slowly overtake a HGV who is in lane 1 at 56 mph, driving in lane 2 with cruise control on, doing just 60 mph. Too many collisions happen when a HGV pulls into lane 2 to overtake and hits someone dawdling in his blind spot. Don't hang around in the danger zone. Best to put your foot down and overtake decisively, after checking there is nothing approaching that makes it likely that the HGV will change lane.

I get better fuel consumption with cruise control off than with it on. I think it depends on your driving style. 

SD


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

But don't try this!

ruise control myth


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

SpeedyDux said:


> My main use for cruise control is where there is an average speed check in force. Typically, road works on UK motorways where there are SPECS speed cameras. Also the M42 and M25 when variable speed limits are operating. I also check my average speed with the Sat Nav when engaging the cruise control.
> 
> I wouldn't use cruise control on a busy motorway. It can be risky to slowly overtake a HGV who is in lane 1 at 56 mph, driving in lane 2 with cruise control on, doing just 60 mph. Too many collisions happen when a HGV pulls into lane 2 to overtake and hits someone dawdling in his blind spot. Don't hang around in the danger zone. Best to put your foot down and overtake decisively, after checking there is nothing approaching that makes it likely that the HGV will change lane.
> 
> ...


I usually just press the accelerator down to overtake and then when I have given enough clearance gently take my foot off and when the car gets back to the cruise speed I set it picks up again.

For me it saves getting cramp. If I have been driving 70 - 80 miles non-stop I get cramp in my right knee without the cruise control. I have it on my car but at present not on th evan but it will be going on.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

teemyob said:


> "It disengages should you touch the clutch"


So what if you was to change down into 4th while the cruise was on? Would it over-rev?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Addie said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > "It disengages should you touch the clutch"
> ...


No. The cruise control instantly switches off as soon as you touch the clutch pedal, exactly as it does when you touch the brake pedal.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> No. The cruise control instantly switches off as soon as you touch the clutch pedal, exactly as it does when you touch the brake pedal.


At least, that's the case with our X2/50s.

I can't understand people saying they don't use it in this country. I use mine all the time. Admittedly, things are a bit quieter where we live, but certainly in all 30mph limits I use it, major roads and motorways. Even if it only turns out to be on for 30 seconds, and I need to change speed, I re-engage it afterwards.

Gerald


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all,

Cruize control is best used on long flat roads for economy not in hilly country as this uses more fuel than manuel.


norm


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I also use mine a lot, remember just one tip in the brake pedal will disengage it.
At times when I'm not in a hurry I often slip in a safe distanc behind a HGV which is running in its limiter and set the cruise to match its speed. On a hill if the HGV speed falls off too much I just overtake and settle in again. Very relaxing


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Before i had cruise control,i found myself having to stop every now and then on long journeys to rest my ankle ,which use to ache a lot stuck in the one position for so long.

Now it a doddle,would`ent be without it.


Les


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> No. The cruise control instantly switches off as soon as you touch the clutch pedal, exactly as it does when you touch the brake pedal.


I know, that's what I said in reply #2 - but I was replying to teemyob (quoted) who said his cruise control didn't disengage with the clutch as to what happens in his case.

I've not come across cruise which didn't disengage with the clutch before.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

retro fit cruise controls ahve been around for some time. I remember have one fitted 20 years ago and the fitter asking if I wanted both brake and clutch to disable. I said yes but there was definately an option then.

I would be surprised if it was still an option though, rather a fault now if it did not work on both


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I've used mine once and found myself lane hogging on the motorway. That made me realise that the centre lane hoggers are probably those with cruise control.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

ASAIK, the brake disengage is sensed from the brake light switch/circuit and the clutch disengage is sensed from the increase in engine revs as the engines runs free as the clutch is pressed.
The the sensing for when the clutch is pressed can be either at the alternator or the input to the rev. counter or probably within the engine ECU on OE cruise. 
As I press the clutch I notice a momentary increase in engine revs just before the cruise drops out.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Have had cruise on all our RVs and this latest Hobby. But never been able to use it comfortably on UK roads only French.
> 
> Ray.


I travel from Huntingdon to Oxford regularly and can usually use it for 90% of the trip went to Clacton on Monday and used it for well over 75% of that trip. Travelling down to Dover I can use it for over 90% of the distance and I did a trip up to Pickering in Yorkshire 2 years ago late at night - I set it when I joined the A14 (a mile from home) and only cancelled it when the A64 became single track north of York.

Learn to use it properly and you can use it almost anywhere - especially if you have a dodgy right knee.

Why on earth is it banned on some roads in Benelux? How can they tell? How could they prove it?


----------



## NigeT (Sep 22, 2010)

Another feature on the Merc anyway is max speed, you set this and then drive normally it literally stops you going above the set speed, it's on the same stalk.

I never use that but cruise all the time on motorways.


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

[quote="
It's fantastic as it allows you to maintain a constant speed (it's amazing how much your speed varies without it) and also maximise your fuel economy as you are not accelerating and decelerating.

[/quote]

Hi......I would despute the fuel economy claim. Moving several tons along over varying gradients with the speed locked has to produce a down side IMO this means sucking in more fuel to maintain the selected speed.......Crindle.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have cruise on my car (not on MH yet) I use it all the time on all sorts of roads. 

It is a real licence saver when on unfamiliar roads, as soon as I come up a limit I drop to that speed and engage cruise control, no need to fear Mr Gatso. Very useful in France as well where they do tend to have looooong speed limits that dont always seem to make sense (but generate lots of income for Flic!!) 

It is a good idea to use it as often as possible so you get used to it.

I always disengage it if I am on a motorway and come up to a long hill as cruise will just keep applying more and more throttle to maintain the set speed, if in a high gear this will often mean FULL throttle and rotten MPG, I just let the speed bleed off a bit on the hill and then accelerate gently again when on the flat.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Apologies to OP for a question on his thread instead of providing an answer, but seems appropriate place.
My recently purchased (used) MH is 20 years old and has no Cruise Control fitted and, as I do have it on my car, I miss it on the almost empty Spanish roads. Can CC be retro fitted to an MH of this age, does age matter? It is on a Fiat Ducato chassis.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
On the Motor Home I use it all the time. Set it at 61 MPH to keep faster than the lorry's, I use the speed up + slow down - button to adjust my speed as much as possible never touching the accelerator pedal just the speed control on the gearstick.

I only use the accelerator pedal when I am overtaking. I just put my foot down to get past and when I am clear I take my foot off the accelerator the van slows down to the speed I have set and off it goes on it's own.

Really annoying though when you come to a hill and the speed drops enough for the Cruise control to disengage itself and you have to change gear :roll: .

East Anglia perfect, Derbyshire forget it.. :lol:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Had it on my company cars (50K miles a year) apart from two or three tries I never used it.
I found that if I concentrate...as I always try to do....I maintain a constant speed as the conditions allow. :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Very useful when in the specs zones


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

EJB said:


> Had it on my company cars (50K miles a year) apart from two or three tries I never used it.
> I found that if I concentrate...as I always try to do....I maintain a constant speed as the conditions allow. :roll:


Hi.
It's only when you have cruise control that you realise how other drivers can't keep a constant speed..


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Jean-Luc said:


> I also use mine a lot, remember just one tip in the brake pedal will disengage it.
> At times when I'm not in a hurry I often slip in a safe distanc behind a HGV which is running in its limiter and set the cruise to match its speed. On a hill if the HGV speed falls off too much I just overtake and settle in again. Very relaxing


I've tried that, Jean-Luc. I kept finding either that I slowly get closer and closer to the HGV, or gradually drop back. It's just about impossible to set the cruise control to match speed exactly with the HGV in front.

SD


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

A few have made the comment, not to use CC on hills and hilly areas. 

Well I think this is where its best, pulling up a hill in CC uses the engine management to accelerate up hills far better than I can control it, and keeps changing down to a minimum.

A lazy way of driving  

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

SpeedyDux said:


> Jean-Luc said:
> 
> 
> > I also use mine a lot, remember just one tip in the brake pedal will disengage it.
> ...


Hi.

Then don't, set it faster by a couple of miles per hour and overtake the HGV/caravan then settle back in the inside lane..

It's the best toy on the van especially when driving down to Portugal on the motorways..


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

gelathae said:


> I've used mine once and found myself lane hogging on the motorway. That made me realise that the centre lane hoggers are probably those with cruise control.


Sorry, but that is a nonsense connection - hogging the middle lane is just bad, inconsiderate and basically thoughtless driving it has nothing whatsoever to do with using cruise control or not.

I manage to engage my brain when using cruise control and can't see why anyone shouldn't be able to.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Cruise control with an auto gearbox is the best combo - press 'Resume' as you come out of a roundabout and it smoothly accelerates up to your previous speed - lovely.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

IanA said:


> Cruise control with an auto gearbox is the best combo - press 'Resume' as you come out of a roundabout and it smoothly accelerates up to your previous speed - lovely.


I have it on 2 autos and a manual and agree 100%

Cruise control and auto are the perfect match.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Practice and experience*

Use Cruise to ease the strain on the right leg when driving at constant speeds over many hours. It really does make life easier.
It can take some getting used to, so practice on less congested roads for a while. Later, confidence enables regular use where conditions make sense. Not in heavy stop and go traffic !
One point not mentioned anywhere here, is to not use it when the road conditions are as prevalent as this past week. 
Do not use on icy roads.
The cruise is sensing the road speed and vehicle movement, and increases engine revs to suit.
It has been found that when the driven wheels register an increase in revolutions, the engine makes gear changes to suit.
Which in turn relates to a lower gear being engaged to reduce wheels indicated speed, until you come off the ice, and find that the newly found grippy surface makes the road speed "doubtful" in the real situation you are now in, thus potentially leading to some loss of control if unaware the wheels have been spinning and the cruise "thinks" you are travelling too fast for its memory.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I've only had cruise control a month or so when I got my new MH. Well it works and is useful especially for the average speed check areas and on emptier stretches of motorways and I will use it

BUT

it wastes fuel on acceleration (using resume or set+) I accelerate more gradually manually and of course it can't anticipate either hills or traffic


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Addie said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > "It disengages should you touch the clutch"
> ...


No, the rev limiter kicks in.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Addie said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


No

Not on mine!

Only Brake, using control stalk, detection of accident, stops Cruise.

When you press the clutch, the cruise control does not re-set/switch off.

You can change gear while it is on.

If to take too long to change gear, the engine will over rev and the limiter kicks in.

It is the first real manual gearbox that I have had where it does not kick out when you press the clutch.

I had a BMW M3 with sequential gearbox that did the same when you used the box in manual mode. But the Engine and Gearbox ECU's overrode almost everything you did in that.

wether the Cruise is supposed to kick out or not on the Sprinter, I am unsure. All I can say is that mine does not.

Having considered the Mercedes Dealer who retrofitted it (who I have had a myriad of problems with in the past (including this cruise control not having being programmed after being fitted)). I may have to check. But doubt I shall take it back if it is wrong.

TM


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

8) 
Not read all replies on this but my, rather more limited experience of motorhoming (<3 years, but 50+ in car) I feel, rather like having an automatic, it takes some fun out of driving. I'm also convinced that careful use of the gears and a featherlight touch on the accelerator and sensible braking, or not at all if you can judge lights and junctions correctly, gives better fuel consumption than simply sticking in cruise control. Motorhoming to me is about exploring and the more quiet roads and back lanes (ours is a quite neat 6m Lunar Telstar) we use the better. Have used cruise control but only on long flat and level roads, which, as I say, we tend to stay clear of. A possible side effect of cruise control could be that you are too relaxed and unaware of pending problems. Is this why it is banned in some places?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

howellsroad said:


> 8)
> Not read all replies on this but my, rather more limited experience of motorhoming (<3 years, but 50+ in car) I feel, rather like having an automatic, it takes some fun out of driving. I'm also convinced that careful use of the gears and a featherlight touch on the accelerator and sensible braking, or not at all if you can judge lights and junctions correctly, gives better fuel consumption than simply sticking in cruise control. Motorhoming to me is about exploring and the more quiet roads and back lanes (ours is a quite neat 6m Lunar Telstar) we use the better. Have used cruise control but only on long flat and level roads, which, as I say, we tend to stay clear of. A possible side effect of cruise control could be that you are too relaxed and unaware of pending problems. Is this why it is banned in some places?


Having had cruise control for many years and knowing the areas where it is banned. My experience is that it is congested traffic (Where people cut you up (or rather shove their vehicles in-front of you then slam on to come off at a junction)) is what causes problems.

Hence, I only use cruise on open roads with low density traffic.

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We have had cc on many cars. I have never showed Lady p how to use it in any of them.
She would be looking for the button / stalk instead of the road.


Dave p


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> BUT
> 
> it wastes fuel on acceleration (using resume or set+) I accelerate more gradually manually and of course it can't anticipate either hills or traffic


This is said to be a bit of a myth.
Which wastes more fuel? Shorter harder acceleration reaching cruising speed sooner or long drawn out slower acceleration that takes longer to reach cruising speed?

It also depends on the "sensitivity" if the unit is set to if it is set to low or medium it will accelerate as gently as you or I ever could - set to high and it will snap you head off.

As for anticipation - it can't - but you can and it is easy to squeeze the throttle a little and make use of hills if that is what you want to do.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Stanner said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > BUT
> ...


Well the former can cause over-fuelling certainly in a petrol engine not sure about diesels though.


----------



## MikeHol (Apr 12, 2008)

sallytrafic said:


> it wastes fuel on acceleration (using resume or set+) I accelerate more gradually manually and of course it can't anticipate either hills or traffic


That is exactly what I have found. 
My own driving style is far smoother than the cruise control that I had fitted, so engaging cruise uses far more fuel. So much so, that I hardly ever use it anymore.
In addition, it can't be relied upon to prevent speeding, for the reason that Sallytrafic stated.
i.e. It can't anticipate and so, when a gradient starts to level out, it doesn't react quickly enough to reduce the thottle, resulting in a higher speed than has been set, for a short period of time.
I certainly wouldn't have it fitted on a future motorhome.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

MikeHol said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > it wastes fuel on acceleration (using resume or set+) I accelerate more gradually manually and of course it can't anticipate either hills or traffic
> ...


Well either your's is a very poor unit or it isn't set correctly (or you don't know how to use it properly)



> In addition, it can't be relied upon to prevent speeding, for the reason that Sallytrafic stated.
> i.e. It can't anticipate and so, when a gradient starts to level out, it doesn't react quickly enough to reduce the thottle, resulting in a higher speed than has been set, for a short period of time.


Your's definitely isn't set correctly, mine maintains speed to within +/- 1 mph and I bet YOU can't do that.


> I certainly wouldn't have it fitted on a future motorhome.


Well I would and I did - twice.


----------



## MikeHol (Apr 12, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Well either your's is a very poor unit or it isn't set correctly (or you don't know how to use it properly)
> Your's definitely isn't set correctly, mine maintains speed to within +/- 1 mph and I bet YOU can't do that.


Mine is a Gold Cruise control, fitted, set up and road tested by probably one of the better known motorhome installers.
As regards not being able to use it properly, well it's very simple, and anyone with just a little driving experience would be able to do it.
It's quite possible that your engine doesn't produce as much power as mine, and that is the reason that you don't experience the problems that I have encountered, when a gradient levels out.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Stanner said:


> MikeHol said:
> 
> 
> > sallytrafic said:
> ...


"Well stick that in your pipe and smoke it" :lol: :lol:

Andy :roll: :roll:


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

I had cruise fitted with the twin memory and see +/-2 mph when on over run on gradients, it is more prevalent on downhill obviously, I do keep an eye on the instant mpg readout normally so can see when fuel is being used to excess

I believe there are parameters on most models which can be set by the installer for ramp up/down time which would give a larger margin of time than you would expect for the throttle control to readjust/react

On a long journey the cruise may use a small percentage more fuel, but as we are travelling in basically a box on wheels fuel economy is never going to be great so I don't worry if it does loose 1-2 mpg, if that is a major concern to anyone then I think you may have the wrong hobby/pastime with motorhoming :lol:, of more importance to me is the comfort factor.

Some people get on with cruise some not, personally would not use any vehicle without cruise by choice, certainly not a MH

Chris


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
It seems CC falls into the same categarory as GPS you love them or hate them with no in between,

Me I would not be without either of them, but there again I know how to use them, those that don't or wont it's their loss..


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have cruise on the RV and use it quite a lot, I can achieve better fuel economy without it but hey ho, whilst driving in USA last month in a rental car the cruise control had a read out on the dash which showed what speed had been selected, very useful with varying speed limits in the USA

Loddy


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

I Love my cruise control. Saves me money all the time, and keeps my lead foot of the pedal. So i am not going 80 up and down the motorways. They are even better now that most of them are drive by wire so no cables etc.

Phil


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

MikeHol said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > Well either your's is a very poor unit or it isn't set correctly (or you don't know how to use it properly)
> ...


Well it's not as well set up as ANY (i.e. 3 of them) of mine including a self installed basic Waeco unit on a Mazda Bongo. I think you should ask for your money back.


> As regards not being able to use it properly, well it's very simple, and anyone with just a little driving experience would be able to do it.


Clearly plenty of the respondents here don't fall into that category.


> It's quite possible that your engine doesn't produce as much power as mine, and that is the reason that you don't experience the problems that I have encountered, when a gradient levels out.


Which one? 120bhp Fiat car?
125bhp Mazda Bongo or 
120bhp Renault Master?

None of them do what you complain yours does. 
Perhaps yours doesn't have as much power as you think and that's why it seems to struggle on hills and need to "catch up" when it gets to the top?
As I said perhaps you should ask for your money back. :wink:


----------



## MikeHol (Apr 12, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Perhaps yours doesn't have as much power as you think and that's why it seems to struggle on hills and need to "catch up" when it gets to the top?
> As I said perhaps you should ask for your money back. :wink:


Mine is on a 136bhp Renault Master, so no lack of power.
The Gold Cruise that I have, doesn't apply the brakes, it only controls the speed by adjusting the throttle. 
Because it doesn't see the brow of a hill approaching, it obviously can't anticipate it the same as we can, during cruise free driving, so it just doesn't react quickly enough.
This problem can happen with any engine, especially one that produces a fair amount of power.
It isn't that my system isn't set up correctly, it is just not efficient enough at controlling the road speed under the conditions that I have outlined.
In the same way, it will floor the thottle on really steep gradients, and so use far more fuel than driving without it.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Which one? 120bhp Fiat car?
125bhp Mazda Bongo or 
120bhp Renault Master?

None of them do what you complain yours does. 
Perhaps yours doesn't have as much power as you think and that's why it seems to struggle on hills and need to "catch up" when it gets to the top?
As I said perhaps you should ask for your money back. :wink:[/quote]

Small fry
Mine is 340 bhp with 680 lbs of twist

Loddy


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

MikeHol said:


> doesn't apply the brakes, it only controls the speed by adjusting the throttle.


So do all of mine - I've never seen one that works the brakes.


> Because it doesn't see the brow of a hill approaching, it obviously can't anticipate it the same as we can, during cruise free driving, so it just doesn't react quickly enough.


 That sounds as if it isn't calibrated properly - neither the car or the Bongo overspeed at all in that situation the m/home may do a little but nothing to worry about but probably only because the the much greater all up weight. It's nothing I can't live with.


> This problem can happen with any engine, especially one that produces a fair amount of power.
> It isn't that my system isn't set up correctly, it is just not efficient enough at controlling the road speed under the conditions that I have outlined.


Sorry - but that just sounds like it isn't set up correctly, because if it was, it wouldn't do that.


> In the same way, it will floor the thottle on really steep gradients, and so use far more fuel than driving without it.


Once again mine doesn't, unless the hill is so steep you shouldn't really be using cruise at all.

Also a long slog up a hill at low revs can use just as much fuel as giving it a bit more welly and getting up quicker - it p*****s a lot fewer other drivers off as well.

I will agree though - if any of my systems did what yours does I'd not be happy either - but then I'd take it back. :wink:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Cruise control*

I have found the opportunity to use cruise in this country very rare indeed.

When abroad on the Autoroutes its ideal just set it to the limit and rest the right foot.

Steve


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Cruise control*



pneumatician said:


> I have found the opportunity to use cruise in this country very rare indeed.
> 
> When abroad on the Autoroutes its ideal just set it to the limit and rest the right foot.
> 
> Steve


Now isn't this strange? as I manage to use it for at least some of every journey and for over 90% of many of them.

Recent journeys (all return)
Huntingdon - Oxford 90%
Huntingdon - Clacton 90%
Huntingdon - Stanford le Hope 50%
Huntingdon - ExCel over 50%
Huntingdon - Dover 90%

It must be different driving styles, different journey types or different times of day.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Away*

Once away from

The 
M6
M60
M62
M56

We can cruise in on most roads in the UK.

A couple of years ago, I drove from Manchester to Folkestone and used it almost non stop. Also never used the brakes until we got to the Tunnel!


----------



## mangolover (Mar 13, 2010)

*cruise control worth having with manual?*

My last few cars have had cruise control and with my daily commute having a radar/camera every kilometre of the route south out of Dubai, I use c/control to maintain a constant, legal speed.

But my cars have been automatic and I really can't see how you can get much value out of c/control with a manual box. In fact, this thread is the first I've ever heard of c/control available without an automatic transmission.

John


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

OOh I say !!! aren't we all getting bit nasty now???  

The OP was asking about when they should use their CC and the thread has degenerated into a slanging match about who knows and who does not know how to/drive/use their cc/anticipate hills who has the most pwerful engine etc etc

LIGHTEN UP GUYS !!!


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Have had cruise on all our RVs and this latest Hobby. But never been able to use it comfortably on UK roads only French.
> 
> Ray.


We use ours much of the time when in the UK. It's great for use on roads with (say) 40 mph speed limits when the traffic is light as it ensures that you never over speed.

The only time I never use it is in heavy traffic, where there is continual acceleration and deceleration, or on winding hill roads (again with continual acceleration and deceleration).

I cannot see why some people do not use it more ofter, a mere touch of the control stork or the foot brake will disengage it.

A auto gear box with cruise control makes driving so much more pleasant.


----------

